# Favorite small dog (25lbs and under) ..........and why.



## sm4657 (May 26, 2012)

I thought it would be interesting to see how many smaller breed dogs are out there, what breed they are, and why you love them...maybe how you acquired them, and would you buy that breed again....why or why not?

I personally love the miniature poodles and the miniature schnauzers....I have 2 of each. 
I love the min. poodles for their intelligence, devotion, willing to please, and affection they give...so lovable.

I love the schnauzers for their intelligence, spunkiness, also devotion to people, and the emotions that are shown on their faces...so funny. And also their ability to love and be loved......

What about you out there? What are your favorites and why?








img








img


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

If I could clone my Border/Jack I would have another, but unfortunately with most hybrids, they are not all the same.

I also love the Miniture Poodle, all I have been aquainted with are sweet and smart.
Tibetan Terriers are just on the cusp of being a small dog and I am pretty sure I will have a purebred one day.


This is Karma, my smart and lively Border/Jack


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love Schnauzers and Schnauzer mixes to be quite honest ... and any Terrier breed. I love their high energy, intelligence, and loyalty for sure!!! I even enjoy the occasional stubborn streak they may have. I also enjoy their adventurous ways ... such as Leeo was an excellent rodent hunter. I never had to worry about rodents in the house living out here in the woods. Lol!

I also like Poodles ... as they seem close in attitude from my own two experiences with Leeo and Blu Boy. I have the Schnauzer/Poodles and now Eddee my new rescue who is a Schnauzer/possible Cairn mix ... and he is living up to all my expectations and more. 

Blu Boy, Eddee, and Leeo (face pic) They are all under 25 pounds with Eddee being 11.8 pounds.


----------



## crysknife (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not have much experience with dogs but I am loving the Shetland Sheepdog in my puppy class. There is also a regular Border Collie in this class and my dog really enjoys playing with both of them.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

My families last dog was a mini-Schnauzer/Beagle mix and was so smart, athletic and generally people friendly. I also love the temperament of mini-Poodles and Shih Tzu. I think next I'd like an Affenpinscher or Brussels Griffon or any friendly, scruffy terrier mix.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

My favorites under this weight are mixes. That is probably becuz what I like in dogs with regard to muzzle length and non-furiness and laid back temperament doesn't come in a breed.

I like smooth muzzled short or medium coated laid back and biddable dogs. Sooooo many smaller breeds are fuzzy faced and require trimming regularly. Cute for someone else, but not for me.

If I lived in Europe I'd probably be after a Markeisje, but I'd need to know more about their temperament. Tibbies are probably as close as I can find in a breed that suits, but a really willfull one would make me crazy. Cavaliers also suit really well - but I won't touch the breed with the health issues inherent currently.

SOB


----------



## Babyjinks (May 7, 2012)

My favorite small dog is the Boston Terrier. Our Toby who passed at 9 1/2 years in April was 18 pounds. The perfect size. We have recently acquired our second BT. So why? Well prior to getting Toby I rented a apartment so I could not have a dog but I have had various dogs and breeds throughout my life and some fit and some didnt but I knew when I bought my own I would have the dog that fit my life. So I searched the internet and the library and dragged my then Fiance to every dog show in Chicago and talked to BT owners and just about everything about this breed fits us. 

1. Friendly. Do not tend to be as single owner oriented as french bulldogs (from the research i did, this was/is my other top choice)
2. Low shedding. I am a bit fussy about dog hair (our rescue lab mix has enough to knit sweaters)
3. Minimal exersize needs (i like walking and family outtings but we are not runners)
4. NO YAPPING.
5. Doesn't look all fragile and breakable. I do not like dogs that shiver all the time.
6. Cuddles.
7. Smart, trainable, can do agility and therapy.
8. Does not require weekly, biweekly, monthly grooming sessions. Easily maintained. 

It is the perfect fit for our family  Oh the research took about 3 years....but I was not having my heart broken again. My mother chose dogs when either the house or the dog was unsuitable and then got rid of them. I was not going to do that!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think my favorite small dog is a Roxie...  One of the best dogs I've ever had.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Papillon for sure (anyone shocked). They are just the best dogs in the world in my biased opinion. I love them for their intelligence. I know everyone says that but my papillons have been very eager and trainable as well as being good problem solvers. They are bright, happy, athletic, energetic, hilarious, and just so much fun. They have an easy to care for coat and of course giant ears. And mine are very devoted, handler oriented dogs, fast paced dogs. One thing I love is that they're generally the kind of dog that is good with other dogs and people. Just overall a lot of fun both to train and to just have as a pet.

They are followed closely by shetland sheepdogs, which is the breed I've had longer than any other. Shelties are great, sensitive, intelligent, biddable dogs. They can also be pretty spirited and zippy and tend to be right up my alley. I like their size better than papillons but I miss a little bit of that craziness that paps tend to have. I find the shelties a bit more level headed and responsible than the paps. And their barking and grooming requirements are also less desirable for me than the paps.

Personally, I can't see myself with a small breed other than those two.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I love my Bichon Frise. She is so goofy, fun loving, and bright. She brings a smile to EVERYONE who sees her, as she runs around with her tongue lolling out, and that goofy expression on her face. She is kind, sweet, and lifts the spirits of those who need it most.

I love you Butters! You are my love and my life.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

Min poodles, tibetan terriers, havanese, and DACHSHUNDS! I was never really a small dog person, but my min dachshund has shown me the error of my ways.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Beagles. (I know they can get a bit bigger than 25lbs.) Love 'em. Love their big barks, their grins, their white tipped tails held straight up.

Bichons. They are smart, loving and loyal. You could do a lot worse than a bichon.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Mutts! you never know what you are getting,lol. I live 3 dogs but only the labs are mine BUT my mom has a mutt named Mae. She doesnt really like me,lol but I love her. She is around 30ish pounds....I think. 


















If it were a purebred dog then a fox terrier. My cousin has a FT/beagle mix and I watched her for a weekend and feel in love,lol.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The Markiesje is a cute little thing, SOB! Looks a bit like a solid-colored phalene.

I agree with Laurelin -- papillons are where it's at. Intelligent, biddable, energetic, easy to groom, generally healthy, not overly yappy or nervous, and beautiful, too.










I _want_ to say the Alaskan Klee Kai, but I really can't. I love Casper and think he's a great dog -- much smarter than I initially expected, pretty biddable, mostly serious but sometimes a clown, handsome. He's given me the opportunity to own a husky when I otherwise couldn't due to space and other practical considerations. But he has the extreme shyness issues that are a big problem in the breed. The AKK is also a fairly new breed, so there's still a lot of variation in looks -- a lot of the smaller ones look like chihuahuas, and while I like chihuahuas, I don't want my "miniature husky" to look like one. I can say that I love _some_ klee kai!


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My papillon/poodle x is a great dog. I don't think I have ever met another one, or really even seen one, but for us, that mix is great. She is very cute, of course, about 16 lbs, so she's pretty sturdy for a smaller dog. She loves to walk with me (and I love to walk, so thats cool). she's also really smart....she learns tricks and commands quickly and she is hyper as hell but also very snuggly. Also, she makes funny faces that crack us up all the time.....I never realized before that dogs can have actual expressions like that. Zoey most defnitely has personality, which is funny. I swear sometimes she is more person than dog lol But she is also small enough to take with us easily camping and on trips or long car rides or to visit. 
Also, I have a special deep love for her pretty tail. 

My yorkie is rather small. She is just about 6 lbs now and I like that a lot better than when she was only 2 lbs, bc I was constantly afraid I would break her. She is far lazier than Zoey and spends most of life happily in a lap, or in her crate with her toys. Most of her job is just sitting there looking cute. She is the resident snuggle bug and loves to cuddle in beds with us. She also likes walks and playing outside. She is not as bright as Zoey, though, she really isn't all that bright at all....but I don't think thats a yorkie thing, I think its just Ziva. But thats okay...shes sweet and pretty and loving, and thats what matters. She is easy to take places bc she is little. 
If I had unlimited resources, I could easily become a yorkie hoarder. 
I have never had a Bichon, but have met several, and we think if we ever get a 3rd dog, it would be a Bichon. I mean, they look like giant marshmallows with eyes, how can you not love that?

I need to take the time to learn how to post just one picture from an album into a thread.  sorry about the overload.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.106625849445423.10822.100002940258423&type=3&l=cb477e5c03


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

My favorite is a Molly! LOL! She's a mix but whatever the combo, it's a good one. She's adorable, smart, eager to please, cuddly & funny as heck. Of purebreds, I had a Shih Tzu named Oreo many years ago and she was an absolute delight. Very sweet and cuddly, smart and spunky. They can be a bit much in terms of grooming but Oreo was great for her bath and blow dry so she was easy to groom. I'd love to have another one someday.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton is the best small dog! He's a dachshund mix - maybe doxie + JRT? Some small terriery thing. I call him a "Derrier" because he's a pain in my butt  He's a really solid little dog, not yappy at all, really cuddly, super friendly, goofy looking. I like dachshunds because they're smart and independent and goofy looking. I think my little mutt-doxie is even cuter than a regular one though


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love my french bulldog, they are such clowns. Very smart dogs, but are stubborn and I mean very stubborn. 

As for other small breeds, I like the Prazsky Krysarik and the Russkiy Toy. And I love miniature bull terriers such great dogs.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

Wired hair DachshundS are my favourite small dogs. They have an amazing old soul character. We walk with a couple of them and they are natural born comedians... Lovely dogs


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just can't help but love these guys.


DSC_0309 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


My best Friend by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


the kiss by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1178 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0321 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


mia22 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


My Bad Dog by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


L2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


sleep by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0139 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Just love love love love them!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I say papillon as well, basically for all the reasons posted above.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a JRT x and a poodle x maltese. They both suit me very nicely, the poodle x is very eager to please, very intense in training and wants to get it right so badly, but she's quite low drive. The JRT x picks up new things quicker, and has the big attitude and personality of a terrier, and has much more drive.

I would definitely get a JRT again, don't think I'd get a toy poodle, just because she is a little too small and delicate for my liking. I like how robust the JRT x is, and I can be rough with him when playing. I do like the poodle personality though, so I would consider a medium or standard poodle if I was going to get another poodle.

I think my ideal dog would be a JRT x poodle....


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Smooth fox terriers and Shelties, even though alot of them are over the height & weight limits, including two of mine!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Forgot to add in Papllion. I took care of one for 2 weeks and LOVED him. that little dog could run all day!! He could also sit on the couch and watch TV. Interesting little dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Lola. My favorite small dog is Lola.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I love my miniature poodle (just under 13 pounds) - he's small, but not so small that he's fragile like a toy would be. I also love my new terrier mix (around 12 1/2 pounds)! She's fiesty and absolutely LOVES to chase the birds in my back yard. She lives for me to open the back door so she can tear off after them. I have a feeder in my back yard, and the birds know they'd better scatter when the back door opens!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Papillons are by far a breed I don't think I will ever be without. I don't think I've ever met one with a personality I couldn't mesh with. 
Shelties are a breed I have really grown to enjoy through work. They seem much quieter and maybe more delicate (just an observation) than my paps though. But honestly three of my favorite dogs that come into the clinic are Shelties.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Papillons are by far a breed I don't think I will ever be without. I don't think I've ever met one with a personality I couldn't mesh with.
> Shelties are a breed I have really grown to enjoy through work. They seem much quieter and maybe more delicate (just an observation) than my paps though. But honestly three of my favorite dogs that come into the clinic are Shelties.


I know some people that would disagree but in my experience shelties are much nicer than papillons.  Shelties generally want to be good dogs, papillons are a lot more manipulative. My shelties did bark more but I definitely think my paps have been overall a lot more hyper/wired than the shelties. It cracks me up when I see breed websites say that shelties need a ton of exercise and then turn around and say papillons don't need any exercise at all. Having had shelties most my life and then of course all the papillons, the shelties were much easier to adapt without being 'hyper'.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I love my mini eskie. She is so easy to have around. She lays next to me when I'm reclining in the couch but doesn't require contstant attention. She has been reliable off leash since she was 12mo old. She is polite, well behaved, not destructive, easy to please and in turn she is as happy & sweet as can be. Easy to train. Friendly when out in public, patient with kids (including very happy to do tricks for them), no anxiety when around wheelchairs, crutches or zooming bicycles. Just all around easy going happy dog. She is 19lbs.

I love our mini Aussie (mas), he is. Goofy, crazy, animated. Candy, fresh fruit & veggie freak. Loves frisbee & hanging out with us outside, sadly, can't be off leash. His best traits are that he is such a snuggler, loves to be hugged & cuddled close especially when going to bed & first waking up. He wakes us up for potty by snuggling & loving on us which is very sweet. His downfalls are his temperament, he hates large dogs, has ever since 4mo old, no matter. Now much. We worked to curb his reactions, which are much better, he has never warmed up to a any dog larger than a small border collie. He also has extreme shyness. He LOVES car rides & going places but get very nervous when strangers stop to look at him. We did same socialization, if not more, with him that we did with Chloe but it just isn't in his nature. My brother has been in town & here often, he also likes to take the dogs for the day while I'm at work, Skyler is just deciding, 18mo later that my brother can be part of his world as part of his family unit. The best we can ask for is he is great at vet appts, he may not like strangers, he may not want them near him but he doesn't prevent an exam, has never growled or snarled, always allowed what needed to be done, which for his extreme anxiety & nervousness he shows this is impressive. When we are home,he is a couch potstoe inside, not crazy & bouncing off the walls, he saves tha for outside & daycare. On a day to day basis, in our normal routine his good qualities far outshine his negatives. 

I would have both breeds again, in a heartbeat. Other breeds I really like are papiollon, sheltie, Boston terrier, keshond & Samoyed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Lola. My favorite small dog is Lola.


yeah, gotta agree with that.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

My favourite small dog is the Plume, nestled on, around and under my feet as I type this. She's just a mutt mix, half Papillon and looks not unlike Laurelin's crew in some significant ways; colour notwithstanding.

Temperment: nearly perfect. Eating habits: work in progress even after all this time. Exercise needs: mid-level.

I also love and covet Bichons and Cavaliers but the health issues of the latter scare me away from them.


----------



## Itoys_Mummy (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd have to say the Lhasa Apso. In Australia - this breed is very rare - but I was lucky enough to have one given to me. He is the most loving Furbaby i have ever met, he loves cuddles... but also likes his own space. Lhasa Apso's are very "cat-like". I grew up with lots of different dogs - but now I'll have none other.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Shelties of course, even though mine is nearly 40 lbs, they're not supposed to be. I love the look, their coats and faces, I love how trainable they are, I love that mine is lazy around the house but ready to go the minute I am and up for anything, and I love that my boy is all about me and sensitive and in tune with me and my kids. The barking and shedding is ridiculous but worth it.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I find that my favorites have changed over time. I used to really like yorkies, but then I met a few...not so much anymore. Mini eskies are cool, and come in third. I really like papillons next, I would like to own one some day, but their small size kind of scares me. Don't get me wrong, I like small dogs that small, but I'm afraid of accidentally hurting them because they are so small. I haven't met papillons in person yet though, so I don't have a true feel of them. My top favorite small dog would be the blue merle toy/mini aussie, they aren't quite as small, intelligent, biddable, and beautiful. So far, I've only met great mini aussies, and would probably get one as my next dog. I want a trick dog, a dog that wants to learn a lot, that can fit in a 600sqft home, keep up during a jog, and can withstand both hot and cold weather. A border collie would be nice, but I don't know if I can keep up with a dog with so much energy. From what I've heard and read, Aussies aren't as hyper and usually have that "off switch" border collies lack. Plus the small size of a toy/mini means I can try to keep up with it, lol! Perfect fit thus so far...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Shelties of course, even though mine is nearly 40 lbs, they're not supposed to be. I love the look, their coats and faces, I love how trainable they are, I love that mine is lazy around the house but ready to go the minute I am and up for anything, and I love that my boy is all about me and sensitive and in tune with me and my kids. The barking and shedding is ridiculous but worth it.


I agree with everything you said! My first sheltie was from a byb before I knew what they were. He was oversized, a little overweight. Tucker, who's my avatar, was a big boy, 20" and 34 lean pounds. Katie was only 14" when we adopted her but she weighed 43.7lbs, we got her down to 26. I miss having a sheltie more than I thought I would.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> yeah, gotta agree with that.












Oh moi?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, you. I'm thinking you need to have Boone for a boyfriend.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

I havent had a small dog in a long time. But cocker spaniels i consider them a smaller dog hehe. I had one a long time ago named scotch and he was my heart dog. Other then that i love beagles and Papillons. I actully one day plan on getting a Papillon down the road at some time. I love them just because of their personalities and from everything i have ever heard about them is just wonderful


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Belle, my Yorkie/Maltese mix. She's 5 pounds.

She's ready to sprint besides me for a 3-mile run, walk besides me for a 20 mile hike, or just sit there calmly while I'm paddleboarding.

She's very sure of herself. She's not a nervous small dog at all, and she's so athletic. 

She just has a "spark" to her. I don't know if it's the terrier in her, or what. Some other dogs seem like bovines compared to her. She's always up to something, but she's not destructive or hard to handle. She makes me laugh every day.

Her only "drawback" is her small size. Wildlife can be a danger to her (hawks, eagles, owls). I try to avoid any areas where anyone can be walking with their dogs (which can be very difficult and inconvenient), because of the huge, HUGE number of irresponsible morons who have their big, uncontrollable dogs running around off-leash.


----------



## FG167 (Jun 1, 2012)

sm4657 said:


> I thought it would be interesting to see how many smaller breed dogs are out there, what breed they are, and why you love them...maybe how you acquired them, and would you buy that breed again....why or why not?


Cardigan Corgi! 25 lbs is pushing it for the show males but we have sport females and Eden is 21 lbs, Poppy 23-24 lbs. They are SO FUN! They totally act like big dogs, no yappy behaviors at all. They are guardy but social and silly, oh so silly! I've never owned dogs with senses of humor like this before! Eden is so versatile too - lure coursing, flyall, agility, herding, trick dogging, rally...Both of our girls are failed conformation prospects from a reputable breeder that we got as year old dogs. We will ALWAYS have Cardis, especially when we have kids. They are the best. And we can not have less than two, two is hilarious! ETA and they run with a bunch of GSDs so they're very sturdy, cocky little things!








Other breeds I would consider are Patterale, Border Terrier and Papillon.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I also really love English Cocker Spaniels. 

FG167- My friend shows her Cardigans, and her champion male is such a ham, when he makes it to group he has the crowd laughing all the time because he will sit up on his butt and have a cute look on his face trying to get her to give him a treat, lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LoMD13 said:


> Oh moi?


One day I will have a Lola. One day.


----------



## Yenafera (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooh, this is a tough one because there are so many that you can comment on due to their sheer beauty. For looks, I'd have to say Pomeranian and Papillons.

BUT I have little experience around them, so as for the ones that I've actually been around... it has to be the miniature dachshund. I love their sweet temperaments, those expressive eyes, and when I was suffering with allergies, a long haired one aggravated them less than any other dog I had been around. Strange but true.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> Oh moi?


My dog looks like your dog!! Well, before I shaved her, lol. What kind of dog is Lola? She has such an adorable cut


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicket said:


> My dog looks like your dog!! Well, before I shaved her, lol. What kind of dog is Lola? She has such an adorable cut


She is a Shih Tzu/poodle mix.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I will own a Swedish vallhund at some point in my life (even though they can weigh up to 30#). I also love CKCS and papillons, but I'm not sure I'll ever own either; Cavs have too many inherent health problems and paps are too small for my comfort level.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

JACKSON! lol. Honestly. Yes I bought him as a Yorkie (BYB) but I am sooo glad he's not a typical Yorkie. In general, I wouldn't say I am a Yorkie fan and I probably won't ever seek out a purebred or well-bred Yorkie.

In researching, I have come to love Silky Terrier's, and although closely related to yorkies, from everything I've seen, read and experienced with my own dog (he fits most Silky descriptions)... they are just perfect for me. I am going to steal most of this below from a breed website, but it's sooo true for Jackson and other Silky's I've met and heard of from breeders.

Energetic (yet not hyper), curious, happy, busy, self-assured and loving dog who bonds very strongly with it's owner and family. They loves attention and craves your companionship, and wants to go everywhere and do everything with you. When bored or ignored, they can become mischievous. Has just the right amount of spunk and high-energy, can be affectionate too, but doesn't necessarily like to cuddle or be fussed over. Prefers to romp and play with you, and loves ball games and chances to run and play outdoors. Has a great deal of stamina and can definitely keep up, or chill when wanted, but needs a good amount of exercise to be satisfied. Can be suspicious of strangers. Alert and protective of his family and territory, and has a very keen sense of hearing. He will warn you with loud, high-pitched barks when he hears or sees something unusual. He will be barky and standoffish with strangers at first, then after a short while grow comfortable with them. Once he loves you, he loves you forever. He loves to go out into the world and makes a very good traveling companion. He is easy to train and a quick learner. No shedding!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I like dogs that are medium sized, in the 35-55 lb range. For little dogs, I like corgis. Blue merle cardigans specifically. I also like shiba inus, sesame colored.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll probably always have mutts and in my book Sydney is of course the best. But if I had to choose a purebred I would definitely say the rat terrier, closely followed by the JRT and if I had to go smaller, the toy fox terrier. The border terrier and havanese should probably be on here somewhere too. After having met lots of different types of dogs in the past few years I have to say I am a definite terrier person. I like their spunk. ;p


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'll probably always have mutts and in my book Sydney is of course the best. But if I had to choose a purebred I would definitely say the rat terrier, closely followed by the JRT and if I had to go smaller, the toy fox terrier. The border terrier and havanese should probably be on here somewhere too. After having met lots of different types of dogs in the past few years I have to say I am a definite terrier person. I like their spunk. ;p


How big is Sydney? She seems like such a good size. I think I really like the 15-25lb range the best. She's so adorable.


----------



## Cinnamon00 (Jun 3, 2012)

Miniture/toy poddles! I have an 11 year old(will be 12 in July <3) toy/mini female poodle mix:Cinnamon. There my faves because they are increidibly smart, spunky, afectionate etc. She's a little ball of energy and can be quite stubborn when she doesn't get her way or doesn't want to do something LOL.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yorkshire terriers all the way :rockon:

I´ve owned 5 (including the 2 I have now) and they´re the perfect breed for me.They´re so loving,loyal and they´re a size where you can have a few in a small house and they do great! They are true lap dogs..your shadow.They´re also wonderful guard dogs.I´m on my own alot of the day (I´m a housewife) so I actually wanted a dog that would bark to alert me of anything out of the ordinary,and for this,the yorkie is perfect 
They´re fantastic with kids (I have 3) wonderful with everyone else and apart from their fantastic personalities,they happen to be beautiful :becky:
I love that they´re the only breed that have that suprise factor,because you get a little black/tan pup that could grow up to be silver,blonde,stay black/tan,and their size can range too...You never know what the end result will be.
I love me a yorkie


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Deaf ones!!! I have 2 deaf and sight impaired 8lb mini Dachshunds, and one deaf 24lb terrier mix of some sort.

Other than that, I want a Border Terrier, a Deaf wire JRT/PRT, Wire Fox Terrier (especially if I can find a deaf one!) and a hairless Chinese Crested (they sometimes come in deaf too!), and finally, a Norwich Terrier

But the first dog on my list will always be an Irish Terrier... though not under 25 lbs, (though a really small female might be that small, they're usually around 30-35lbs) 

Terriers are my passion. I adore terriers! They have such fun personalities, and I'm very partial to wire coats. I really have no idea why the CC interests me, except I hear such awesome things about them!


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Whatever Dixie is. We think she is a Cairn Terrier mix. Gotta love that terrier spirit.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I grew up with an Australian Terrier. Absolutely fantastic dogs. I love them to pieces, but I ended up with Pepper who is a MaltxYorkie and I adore him beyond words.

Both dogs have so much in common - funny, smart (only when they want to be), and are easily good for a laugh or two a day.

This is an Aussie.










And this is Pepper:









I love Cav's but like everyone else, the health issues just scare me too much to have one.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Since my beagle is only 24 lbs, I'm going with the beagle 

I like pretty much all of the scent hounds, but Noah has really made me love beagles. I love his happy disposition, and his stubborn streak amuses me. I also like that beagles take very minimal grooming. That is my problem with many of the small breeds - they are too high maintenance! I grew up with miniature poodles and I just don't want to have to take care of that much fur!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> How big is Sydney? She seems like such a good size. I think I really like the 15-25lb range the best. She's so adorable.


Aw thanks.  She weighs about 19 pounds but her proportions make her a bit taller (so larger-looking) than your average dog of that weight. I think she's the perfect size, and I agree that that is a very nice weight range. I'd probably be ok with a dog in the 30 pound range but not much bigger, ideally.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Pugs! (I know, you're shocked, right?)

I love their goofy, clownish personality. I love how they're always ready and raring to go walking, playing at the dog park, whatever I want to do, but also perfectly happy to spend the day snuggling with me on the couch. I love how they really truly are a big dog in a little dog's body in every way, and I even love their stubborn nature, lol. They're low maintenance, so long as you don't mind a lot, and I mean a LOT of hair, and I just can't imagine ever being without one.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm biased, obviously, but I am deeply in love with the Shiba Inu, for tons of reasons.

My Cash is one of the most laid back, extremely well behaved, no-nonsense, loyal, low-maintenance, quiet dogs I've ever known. Yes, Shiba's can be manipulative, and in most cases the Shiba owns you, not vice versa, as well as everything else in your home lol but this is a trait I love about them. They are not your typical dog, that's for sure. Very unique. Extremely attractive dogs in many ways, IMO. The grooming is probably the least desirable thing about the breed, but I don't mind it at all. I'm not a lazy person, so it doesn't bother me to sit out on the deck a couple times a week and give him a good brushing, I only bath once or twice a year tops. 





















They have definitely become my heart breed, and I will most definitely own another, and then another and then another lol. I have one lined up already for down the road hopefully sometime, her name is Kati. Once she has completed all her health testing and shown and produced a litter or two in a couple years I get first dibs on her, but she would be coming along around the same time I plan to start a family, but if she is anything like Cash, having her join our pack along with a baby should not be an issue but its something we have to see later on, having 3 dogs and being a possible new Mom at the same time might be a bit much but we will see. I've had my eyes set on her since the day she was born and I visit her often  

This is Kati - and she, like Cash, has an absolutely beautiful temperment.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Daenerys said:


> I say papillon as well, basically for all the reasons posted above.


+1 for paps 

Anymore I am horribly biased, but I really don't understand why paps aren't more popular than they are (but deep down, I'm glad...) I've got two and will never be without one (or two, or three, etc). My papillons run circles around many with their intelligence and at times it feels like they read my mind. Mine are velcro dogs without being obnoxious (they follow me room to room but aren't constantly demanding my attention), are energetic but have an off switch, so they're perfect in the house (for me). Plus, they have good lifespans. My 11 year old has his days where he wants to lie around and sleep (so do I and I'm a lot older than he is), but for the most part he chases the younger dogs in the yard and screams at them if they play too rough. They're like good natured little kids. "Let's do this". "OK, sounds fun!" "Let's do that". "OK, sounds fun!" "Let's stay inside and do nothing cause it's raining". "OK, sounds fun!" "Lets' go to agility class". "OK, sounds fun!" "Let's take a nap on the couch". "OK, sounds fun!" Get my drift?  
My youngest is, hands down, the most brilliant and biddable dog I've ever had or worked with in my life. He's just a damned good dog. Even though he's not a "good looking papillon" as far as the breed standard goes, I think he's pretty cute. And he's so happy it should be illegal.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I've always loved Toy Poodles - we had one when I was growing up. He was incredibly intelligent, gentle, tolerant (we got him when I was 3 so we grew up together) and would walk miles even as he got older (we lost him just after he turned 18).

and Cairn Terriers - again very intelligent, enthusiastic, friendly and totally adorable. Hamish will quite happily sleep in his basket or accompany me on a 5 mile hike:


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never owned a small dog, i've only ever owned two a Lurcher, and Holly the BC i have know, i will also have a BC though, Holly is 30 lbs so doesn't quite make it, if i have a little dog it will either be a Pap, they are not common at all in the UK though, but there seems to be quite a few on here, a Westie, a JRT, or a Yorkie, i've not met many of any of these breeds though, the JRT seems the most common over here, Holly has a shih tzu friend he is very calm outside, probably to calm for my liking, epsically if i didn't have Holly, and he is a barker when in his garden, and his owners do nothing about it.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I love my little mutt, Kiri. She's a shih-Tzu x Bichon . She's definitely more Bichon in personality. I just love how friendly she is.and how happy she .looks all the time. I'm not a small dog person but if I were to get another one, I would get a Bichon. They look prissy but they are hardy sturdy dogs. Kiri used to play with five border collies and could hold her own. And she is not afraid of anything. She was attacked by a German shepherd and she would have fought back if it wasn't for her scared owner. 

I love pugs too because of their comical nature and expressiveness. But I don't know if I could take the shedding. They shed more than my.brother's labs ever did.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Brussels Griffons...just happy, good natured little dogs. I thought it was just a Nog thing, but everyone I've met with one has said the same thing, lol.

And, I love Poodles of all sizes, so toy Poodles are pretty grand too


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

flipgirl said:


> I love my little mutt, Kiri. She's a shih-Tzu x Bichon . She's definitely more Bichon in personality. I just love how friendly she is.and how happy she .looks all the time. I'm not a small dog person but if I were to get another one, I would get a Bichon. They look prissy but they are hardy sturdy dogs. Kiri used to play with five border collies and could hold her own. And she is not afraid of anything. She was attacked by a German shepherd and she would have fought back if it wasn't for her scared owner.
> 
> I love pugs too because of their comical nature and expressiveness. But I don't know if I could take the shedding. They shed more than my.brother's labs ever did.


Just curious but why would you say her personality definitely more bichon? Shih Tzus and Bichons are both bred to be happy, friendly little companion dogs.


----------



## Idun (Jun 10, 2012)

We have a schnauzer/poodle mix that is 2 years old. She weighs about 13 pounds and is a great dog. She is affectionate, loves the kids and walks and is very intelligent. She is a breeze to train. 

This week we got a maltese/yorkie mix from a family member. So far so good with this one too!


----------

